# Can't get synaptic trackpad to work



## skilo (Feb 11, 2015)

I installed freebsdFreeBSD 10.1 on a fairly newish laptop (2011), I enabled hald and moused and followed all the instructions here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad

But it iI still can't get the cursor to move.


----------



## woodsb02 (Feb 12, 2015)

Are you trying to get the cursor to move in the console or in an X graphical environment?

Are you using the default system console, or have you enabled the new vt(4) console?

If you're trying to get it working in an X graphical environment, please list the packages you have installed (and their version numbers), and attach your /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xorg.conf, /etc/rc.conf, /boot/loader.conf and /etc/sysctl.conf files.

Please also attach an Xorg log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 16, 2015)

As far as I understood have the same problem with me and with all of us we run FreeBSD on a laptop.
The laptops today, come with multi touchpad  gestures that are not exactly supported in FreeBSD.
I have tap support (the good news) but not two finger scrolling witch is something I can't live without it! (the bad news)
Any help is very appreciated!


----------

